# What's the opposite of Halloween?



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

THIS IS. yuck.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Kinda cool,but now that song keeps repeating in my head.The voices are getting angry.:googly:


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

my wife would love it.......I on the otherhand am looking for the guys address and a baseball bat.


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

That's a lot of work for something that sucks.


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

hidehoman said:


> my wife would love it.......I on the otherhand am looking for the guys address and a baseball bat.


Now come on, let's not do anything rash, hidehoman...

...wait for the rest of us in the angry mob to catch up


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

omg.... this is the absolute last song i want stuck in my head. Its as bad as 'the song that never ends'

however if this person had used a better song.... maybe i would appreciate it


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

At least he didn't use "Banana Phone." AIIIIIIIEEEEEGGGHHHHHH!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

looks pretty cool... i hadn't turned my speakers on, then I read all these posts so i'm resisting the urge to satisfy my curiousity and see what this song is. This reminds me of the christmas light display that was on the beer comercial a couple years ago.


----------

